# Bodybuilding Warehouses new email - strongman



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got the new BBW email and loved the day in the life of a strongman, thought it was a good read, although I love reading peoples diets and so on, especially strongmen who consume tons.

*My 'Typical' Strongman Daily Diet....*

Obviously you gotta eat big to get big! I increase my intake closer to competitions and can consume anything from 5000 to 8000 calories a day.










I will typically consume around 6-8 meals a day which include high protein foods like Red Meat, Chicken, Eggs & Milk. Cereals, bread, pasta, rice and potato along with some fruit like banana's and apples.

*Breakfast:* 8-10 Weetabix with 2pints of Milk

*1 hour later:* USN Mass shake with Semi Skimmed milk is around 800 cals

*Mid Morning:* Chicken sandwiches on Wholemeal bread with some fruit.

*Lunch:* 2Chicken breasts with Basmati/Wholegrain Rice with some kind of sauce for flavour.

*1 hr Pre Workout:* 3-4 squares of Flapjack-Great for carbs and energy and not heavy on your stomach before workout.

*20mins Pre Workout:* 4Scoops of Jack3d

*Immediately After workout:* USN Mass shake with semi Skimmed Milk.

*Dinner:* Lean cuts of steak with Rice or Potatoes, and a serving of veg even though I don't like my greens they are vital in my diet.

*Mid Evening:* Chicken & Rice again, simple dish with great benefits.

*Before bed:* USN Mass Shake.

This is my 'Typical' daily diet. Some days vary and I do have my cheat days if I want it. Pizza and Ice cream are my vices!!!

Breakfast, 8-10 weetabix  ouch, that would kill me lol


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Bloody hell.

Surely he must spend all day eating/cooking. And it must cost a fortune!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I know, its insane. Thats some serious dedication though and really impressive.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

8-10 weetabix I would get to work and not be able to move.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MNR said:


> 8-10 weetabix I would get to work and not be able to move.


I'de straight up sh!t myself


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Love to see his shopping trolley doing a weeks shop at supermarket lol.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

if i had 10 weetabix for breakfast i would be straight on the toilet ****ting like a trooper all afternoon and probably into the evening, im considering trying it just for the crack haha

i have a day off tomo so even if i am ****ting all day wont really matter.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

4 scoops of jack3d now that's what am talking about!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I noticed quite low fats. I mean his only decent fats will be the milk; flapjack and the mass shake.

Not exactly sure how much that will be but not alot compared to the massive calorie intake.

Although this is on the run up to a competition.


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

i think he means those little mini weetabix hehe but seriously thats impresive


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

joshnow said:


> no fats at all in their, if he replaced half the bulky carbs with fats he would notice increased energy levels and decreased joint pain & if he was natural increased strength through elevation in test production and overall hormone production.


He's most likely assisted. On 5000-8000cals per day do you think he is likely to be lacking in fats? And that's just one day, he might have more eggs, full fat milk and fatty cuts of meat on other days.



joshnow said:


> carbs before bed isnt wise at all this will completely inhibit growth hormone release resulting in a less than optimal night sleep, growth hormone will ensure joints are being healed & mentally when you wake up you are mentally more ready to get in the zone for optimal performance, poor sleep=decrease strength for most & increased joint pain.


Carbs before bed can actually increase sleep quality, especially if they are Tryptophan rich.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bayman said:


> He's most likely assisted. On 5000-8000cals per day do you think he is likely to be lacking in fats? And that's just one day, he might have more eggs, full fat milk and fatty cuts of meat on other days.
> 
> Carbs before bed can actually increase sleep quality, especially if they are Tryptophan rich.


Hey Bayman. What do you have to say about his diet. You always have interesting stuff to say, so just wondering what you think?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Well there's nothing ground breaking there, lots of cals , lots of protein. He's obviously a big guy training hard, the supposed "hardgainers" would do well to look at this diet before they complain about not being able to eat enough.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bayman said:


> the supposed "hardgainers" would do well to look at this diet before they complain about not being able to eat enough.


Ain't that the truth.

Are you of the belief that there is no such thing as a hardgainer?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Personally believe the term hard gainer is more of a myth. There will always be something whether supplement, training, diet, recovery that will help get you growing just have to have the dedication to try things to see what works for you


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

People just undereat and wonder why they dont gain, simple really, if you eat big, your gunna get big.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I personally think this diet is over the top and will just make you fat! I have competed against the guy who wrote this countless times and yeah he's a big guy but he has no conditioning at all his bf% must be 35+ and his static strength isn't that good either i think anyone wanting to put some mass on an get strong shouldn't follow diets like this It will make you sluggish fat your performance and lifestyle will suffer i've followed diets like this before and it just made me fat. No disrespect meant to jon he's a nice guy but i wouldn't advise people following extreme diets like this


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

MNR said:


> 8-10 weetabix I would get to work and not be able to move.





JPaycheck said:


> I'de straight up sh!t myself


I will attempt to eat 10 weetabix on my carb up day!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

joshnow said:


> usuallly so called hard gainers come out with "I train 2 hrs 4-5 times a week and Im not gaining anything" they dont even mention diet in their minds they arent even related.


Thats very true yes.

I would probably just have a heart attack on 8000 cals a day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont see that diet as overly large quantities really, just certain food choices should be better.

10 weetabix is not all that for a big guy, im around 18 stone and work a physical job consuming around 7-8000 cals a day and three of my work meal are 200g chicken, 1.5 pint of full fat milk an d 7 weetabix x 3 a day, aswell as 3-4 meals out of work hours, its not really that big a deal.


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Was reading what Phil Heath eats daily and thought theres no way i could eat that let alone have the time and money to buy and prep it all aswell !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I dont see that diet as overly large quantities really, just certain food choices should be better.
> 
> 10 weetabix is not all that for a big guy, im around 18 stone and work a physical job consuming around 7-8000 cals a day and three of my work meal are 200g chicken, 1.5 pint of full fat milk an d 7 weetabix x 3 a day, aswell as 3-4 meals out of work hours, its not really that big a deal.


Johnny Stubbs?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thought maybe i should post my diet up 

1- big bowl of oats with 1 scoop whey

2- 50g nuts walnuts/brazil

3- 200 g chicken with reggae reggae or peri sauce or peanutbutter mmmm

4- shake with whey oats evoo creatine nesquick

5- 200g chicken with reggae reggae or peri sauce or peanutbutter or whatever i marinade in the night before

5- apple pear banana Tangieren-orange thingie

6- shake with whey oats evoo creatine nesquick

6- small orange thingy again

7- pre gym shake same as others if im hungry or something small like mars bar jaffa cakes

8- large plate of chilli with rice or mash tattie

im just adding strips of steak in with chicken so another 100g x2

weekend i mix it up with roasts and fish the fish is from a local source


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> thought maybe i should post my diet up
> 
> 1- big bowl of oats with 1 scoop whey
> 
> ...


whats the macros on that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> whats the macros on that?


never worked it out m8 i just go by feeling lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> never worked it out m8 i just go by feeling lol


lol

I could work it out, but too hungover right now, but it's not crazily high I would say, more than most eat, the oat shakes bump cals a lot, so depending how much your having in them, when I have an oat shake I have around 700 cals so could be around 4000 ish?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well the oats in meal 1 is 150g

and 50 g in each shake

but yeah i will work it out one day i just cba lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> well the oats in meal 1 is 150g
> 
> and 50 g in each shake
> 
> but yeah i will work it out one day i just cba lol


haha 150g you monster! I can't do more than 100g.

If you work it out, i'll rep ya, actually I won't!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha 150g you monster! I can't do more than 100g.
> 
> If you work it out, i'll rep ya, actually I won't!


haha you work it out or i`ll unlike every post and neg you :lol:  ...... infact no i wont id be here a week


----------

